# No front plates-Moving Violation or not?



## Guest

I responded to an older thread but didnt see anything. Does anyone know the current fine for no front plate? More than that, is it a moving violation?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

If you're issued a two-plate series (red numbers/letters), you need to display both plates. It's a $35 fine.

If you have a one-plate series (green numbers/letters) you don't need a front plate.


----------



## Guest

But is the $ 35 fine a moving violation or not like a parking ticket?
Thanks


----------



## Crvtte65

If you mean does it effect your insurance... then the answer is no. It IS a moving violation, as the vehicle has to be driven in order to get a ticket.


----------



## Guest

Thanks....That was what I was concerned about...Insurance issues


----------



## OutOfManyOne

Also subsequent offenses for this violation increases i believe $75 2nd off and $150 3rd or subsequent off, at least my 1992 RMV book does.


----------



## 187

bostonmarc34 said:


> But is the $ 35 fine a moving violation or not like a parking ticket?
> Thanks


The RMV/MRB consider a surchargeable incident any event in which you are...

1) Convicted of, or pay a fine for, a motor vehicle violation.

2) Found to be more than 50% at fault for an accident.

So yes, it's surchargeable. The good news, it's a minor violation. It's assigned a point value of 2, instead of 5, for a major violation.

Don't ask me how much it will cost you. It's based on total points, driving record, experience, etc.


----------



## OutOfManyOne

I don't think it is. I saw this list of offenses where you get surcharged in Mass and this was not one of the offenses. 
Here is the list of minor infractions where you get surcharged.
MINOR SURCHARGE OFFENSES


----------



## Rock

Crvtte65 said:


> It IS a moving violation, as the vehicle has to be driven in order to get a ticket.




By this rational, every violation issued on a car stop would be a "moving violation". A car stopped and cited for an equipment violation is NOT a moving violation thus not affecting one's insurance. It is for this reason (I believe) the Gov. Highway Safety Board wants only moving violations for its "click-it-or-ticket" campaigns. I've always believed it's been backed and motivated by the insurance co.'s.
</IMG>


----------



## Crvtte65

187 said:


> The RMV/MRB consider a surchargeable incident any event in which you are...
> 
> 1) Convicted of, or pay a fine for, a motor vehicle violation.
> 
> 2) Found to be more than 50% at fault for an accident.
> 
> So yes, it's surchargeable. The good news, it's a minor violation. It's assigned a point value of 2, instead of 5, for a major violation.
> 
> Don't ask me how much it will cost you. It's based on total points, driving record, experience, etc.


No... it is not surchargeable.

refer to this list from 211 CMR 134: Safe Driver Insurance Plan (SDIP)

PDF: http://www.mass.gov/Eoca/docs/doi/Legal_Hearings/211_134.PDF

Masscops post: http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6234&highlight=insurance



Rock said:


> By this rational, every violation issued on a car stop would be a "moving violation". A car stopped and cited for an equipment violation is NOT a moving violation thus not affecting one's insurance. It is for this reason (I believe) the Gov. Highway Safety Board wants only moving violations for its "click-it-or-ticket" campaigns. I've always believed it's been backed and motivated by the insurance co.'s.


I was using moving violation as the literal sense, the vehicle has to be operated in order to be cited, as opposed to the way he phrased it, not being operated and a ticket left on the vehicle (though that wasn't what he was asking I thought I'd cover both interpretations of "like a parking ticket")


----------



## csauce777

Rock said:


> By this rational, every violation issued on a car stop would be a "moving violation". A car stopped and cited for an equipment violation is NOT a moving violation thus not affecting one's insurance. *It is for this reason (I believe) the Gov. Highway Safety Board wants only moving violations for its "click-it-or-ticket" campaigns.* I've always believed it's been backed and motivated by the insurance co.'s.
> </IMG>


Never heard this before. My department has been doing the mobilizations for a few years and we've never been told to only stop for moving violations. We stop for anything and look for the seatbelt violation. Never had an issue with GHSB over it, and we get the grant money everytime it comes around. The only parameters we've seen is for "Road Respect" mobilizations. That one requires aggressive driving stops, (speeding, stop signs, tailgating, etc.)


----------

